# Bentley Continental GT



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Bllody Hell!

I saw 2 today. 

A silver 1 outside the Bentley dealers with Luxembourg plates and then a metallic blue 1 with UK plates.

Big car!


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

> Big car!


To carry your big wallet


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

My local dealer has apparently already got orders for 60!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I loved this car when it was first mooted.

But now....Quattroporte for me please!

And I'll take something for the weekend with the change.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Saw one in Belgravia yesterday, among the usual plutobarges. Massively disappointing, hunchbacked car.


----------

